# Does anyone know any information on a National remedy company bottle from new york



## matthew9000 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone this is Matt again 

does anyone have any history on a bottle called National Remedy Company from New York 

here is a photo


----------



## greenacres (Jan 10, 2016)

http://maryfransmuse.weebly.com/the-national-remedy-company.html

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 10, 2016)

You try researching. It a lot of fun as apposed the being given the answers.


----------



## treasurekidd (Jan 17, 2016)

No offense, but if I were a complete newbie to bottles, asking questions here, at a bottle forum, would be part of my research too. Too much crappy attitude here lately.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree with Eric.  Newbies must launch themselves into bottle-collecting; no one here can do it for them.  These days, everyone should be aware of Google and other search engines with the wealth of information available there.

What works best for everyone is the "show and tell" format: Newbie finds old bottle; Newbie does some Internet research; Newbie shares newly learned information; Veterans encourage, correct, or redirect Newbie.  Show and tell works for every collector at any stage of sophistication.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

I agree, ya learn more by doing good research!  You do have to start somewhere???? Just dont get lazy!!!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 17, 2016)

I might as well put in my 2 cents worth here. I agree with the foregoing statements, but there could have been a better more polite way of saying so at least first off, maybe some of us get tired of all the questions that are being posed, but we should expect that from newbies......Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 18, 2016)

andy volkerts said:


> I might as well put in my 2 cents worth here. I agree with the foregoing statements, but there could have been a better more polite way of saying so at least first off, maybe some of us get tired of all the questions that are being posed, but we should expect that from newbies......Andy



I think politeness depends on where you put the emphasis as you read Eric's post; but, that's history now.  In the future, we might agree on a standardized response to similar posts.  Here's what I might use, unless there is a better suggestion:

Thanks for participating, [name]!
What works best for everyone here is the "show-and-tell" format: 
Member is the Finder of an old bottle; 
Finder does some Internet research (Google, Bing, et al.); 
Finder shares newly-learned information; 
 Other members encourage, correct, or further inform Finder. 
Show-and-tell works for collectors at any stage of sophistication.


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2016)

Some new collectors may not even know where to start  and here is a great place for that...most here are always helpful ..in 1974 when i first started collecting it was tough finding out about many of my finds except for the people i started meeting that could help some..hey it took a long time some times back then especially if the bottle was no where near local... no one should be made afraid to ask any questions on here...I do understand ERIC'S point and I know how very helpful he has been to me...ANY WAY WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!!
JAMIE


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 28, 2016)

On how to use a Search Engine properly:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/sho...arch-Engines-for-Research&p=690024#post690024

Things many people forgot or never learned.


----------

